# Jesus Camp



## Civbert (Aug 10, 2007)

Scary.

Jesus Camp trailer.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Aug 10, 2007)

Freaky.


----------



## etexas (Aug 10, 2007)

ok.


----------



## etexas (Aug 10, 2007)

I was looking again at that site...........I kept thinking of Children of The Corn.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 11, 2007)

Spawn of the Evanjellyfish?


----------



## Augusta (Aug 11, 2007)

That gives me flashbacks.


----------



## jbergsing (Aug 12, 2007)

Creepy. I don't see how anyone would be attracted to this sort of thing. Even in my "Evanjellyfish" daze, I would not have found something like this attractive.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 12, 2007)

Heil Comrades,
The time of purification is near. Give me the resources and I can do a much better film. While there were freaky elements, let's step back for a moment. In the eyes of the world, what makes us different than them? Little. Yes, we have our minute distinctions on 2kingdomz, but few people outside our little camp will grasp that distinction. 

Let's pretend that a Reformed speaker goes to a pro-life rally (there are still a few Reformed speakers like that). I can cut and paste several scenes together and this speaker can be the most rabid Klinean, but I can make him look like a paramilitary officer. 

Context is key. That video had a lot of correct phrases: raising our children because the enemy is raising theirs'; righteous judges, homeschooling, etc. Now, it was horribly skewered, but the idea itself is not wrong. 

The kid also had a mullet; that was cool. 

I am not endorsing the movie; just don't throw the baby out with the bathwater.


----------



## etexas (Aug 12, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> Heil Comrades,
> The time of purification is near. Give me the resources and I can do a much better film. While there were freaky elements, let's step back for a moment. In the eyes of the world, what makes us different than them? Little. Yes, we have our minute distinctions on 2kingdomz, but few people outside our little camp will grasp that distinction.
> 
> Let's pretend that a Reformed speaker goes to a pro-life rally (there are still a few Reformed speakers like that). I can cut and paste several scenes together and this speaker can be the most rabid Klinean, but I can make him look like a paramilitary officer.
> ...


Do you endorse the mullet?


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 12, 2007)

Business in the front, party in the back!


----------



## etexas (Aug 12, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> Business in the front, party in the back!


............I take it you have Googled some Mullet sighting sites! Some those are too funny! My priest did not know what a mullet was! We Googled some mullet sites for him and after he stared in horror for a minute he said, "Do they worship the devil?" It was deadpan....he was serious.....I do confess I found the most EXTREME mullets for him, but it was funny!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 12, 2007)

I know many, many, many people who think this movie reflects ALL of Christianity. I know high school teachers and College professors who use it in class to discredit Christians.


----------



## etexas (Aug 12, 2007)

houseparent said:


> I know many, many, many people who think this movie reflects ALL of Christianity. I know high school teachers and College professors who use it in class to discredit Christians.


And yet they fear to make fun of Muslims.............who by the way provide better material.


----------



## jbergsing (Aug 12, 2007)

houseparent said:


> I know many, many, many people who think this movie reflects ALL of Christianity. I know high school teachers and College professors who use it in class to discredit Christians.


Well, let's face it: It's good material for those against us to discredit the church. It's ridiculous. It's silly. And, frankly, it's embarassing!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey! I had a Billy Ray Cyrus Mullet for YEARS. Enough with saying they are evil


----------



## etexas (Aug 12, 2007)

houseparent said:


> Hey! I had a Billy Ray Cyrus Mullet for YEARS. Enough with saying they are evil


Sorry, a man can be serious about his mullet..........Adam........you got any old pics of that? Do a temp. Avatar Adam with his Achy-Breaky heart Mullet!


----------



## Ivan (Aug 12, 2007)

Fingolfin said:


> houseparent said:
> 
> 
> > Hey! I had a Billy Ray Cyrus Mullet for YEARS. Enough with saying they are evil
> ...



We've seen it here at PB many times.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 12, 2007)

Not in it's full glory  I'll find my fav pic eventually.


----------



## shackleton (Aug 12, 2007)

Technically, isn't it more like a Jedi Rat Tail? Maybe they have discovered the secret of the Force. 

One of those churches is right here in my own city.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 12, 2007)

Do they really think all Christians wear mullets? How freaky!


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 12, 2007)

turmeric said:


> Do they really think all Christians wear mullets? How freaky!



I had one my senior year of high school. I later learned people were laughing at me, not with me.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 13, 2007)

That freaked me out.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 13, 2007)

caleb_woodrow said:


> That freaked me out.



the mullet or the video?


----------



## SolaGratia (Aug 13, 2007)

To me this is this is strictly "100% USDA Made In America Evangelicalism". This is what I use to dislike about American Protestantism before I was a Roman Catholic.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 14, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> caleb_woodrow said:
> 
> 
> > That freaked me out.
> ...


haha, both .


----------



## dfranks (Aug 14, 2007)

*Where does our battle belong??*

This movie just showed me how diverse the term "evangelical" can be stretched to define a church. A constant worry of mine is how those who are truly reformed need to be in more dialog with these "evangelicals" because the gospel has been removed from so many "liberal" and "conservative" churches as this movie shows. We need to be witnessing and bringing the gospel to these churches just as much as those who dont profess Christ.


----------



## D. Paul (Aug 14, 2007)

Augusta said:


> That gives me flashbacks.



Precisely. Hey, folks - This *IS* the shape of churches right down your street. My association with one which practiced this type thing was quite eye-opening. There was a movement within that actually sought to have the children teach, preach and lead worship because as children they had some "special anointing" in innocence. I find no such exhortation in scripture. Like some kid understands and can teach sound doctrine

It's just part of how we got here. "Here" being the shambles our evangelical churches have become.


----------



## jtbdad (Aug 15, 2007)

I haven't seem the movie but I've seen the kids. Witnessing their faith, boldly speaking of Christ, having a ready defense. I don't agree with much of what passes as Evangelical Theology today but I can hardly fault Evangelicals for "preparing" their Children.

Of course I was the (at the time Dispensationalist) Christian father who got the phone calls from the teacher because his son was spending recess expounding the book of Revelations. (AV1611 knows the son who did this and will probably get a chuckle from this)


----------



## Gloria (Aug 15, 2007)

Civbert said:


> Scary.
> 
> Jesus Camp trailer.




I keep walking by this documentary in the video store and I feel strange just thinking about it. I left a charismatic church only last September, so I KNOW what goes on first hand. I've said that I'll rent it one day but frankly, I don't think I could view it without crying eing angry or just feeling totally bummed out afterward....


----------



## Gloria (Aug 15, 2007)

Okay I just youtubed it and found some other clips to watch...based on what I saw, the woman IS preaching repentance and faith in Christ to the kids as the only means of salvation. I can find no fault in that....I need to watch the entire thing before making any other statements.


----------

